# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Dëshmorët e Kombit

## Redi

Qellimi i hapjes se kesaj teme ka te beje me nje ceshtje teper te komplikuar te Kombit tone dhe qe ne shume raste eshte mbuluar me nje boshllek te madh dhe nuk eshte sqaruar aspak.

Cilet jane Deshmoret e Kombit tone? Cilet persona duhet te futen ne kete kategori?

Si koncept, Deshmor quhet dikush qe ka dhene jeten e tij per ceshtjen Kombetare. Por kufiri i ketij koncepti eshte teper fleksibel dhe aspak i percaktuar mire ne rastet konkrete ne praktike.


Kombi yne ka me mijera deshmore te cilet ne vite e shekuj kane dhene jeten e tyre per nje ceshtje teper madhore.
Por pavaresisht nga qellimet e tyre, rruga te cilen ata kane ndjekur ka bere qe shqiptaret te jene teper te percare per ti caktuar meritat njerit apo tjetrit, madje ne shume raste kemi arritur deri aty sa dhe ti mohojme ato merita.

Deshmoret e periudhes Para Luftes se Dyte Boterore jane me te percaktuar dhe ne shume pak raste ka mendime ndryshe.

Problemet me te medha i perkasine pikerisht periudhes se asaj Lufte dhe pas saj.


Gjate regjimit komunist, historia e Shqiperise u shtremberua dhe u ndryshua sipas interesave te pushtetit dhe popullsia u indoktrinua jashte mase me fakte te rreme dhe ideollogjira boshe. Ne fund te fundit, i thone 50 vjet, pra gati 3 breza te rritura ne nje fryme te plote mashtrimi dhe imponimi te mendimit.

Gjate periudhes postdiktatoriale shume fakte te reja filluan te dilnin ne drite nga historiane apo nga persona qe i kishin jetuar vete dhe ishin deshmitare okulare te shume ngjarjeve.

Sot historia shqiptare po shkruhet me drejte dhe me qarte dhe brezat e rinj po njihen me fakte te reja, me anet pozitive dhe negative qe shoqerojne cdo ngjarje apo person.


Pra psh. eshte mesuar qe Ballistet nuk paskan qene ata qe u satirizuan gjate periudhes komuniste, por njerez patriote qe luftuan kundra pushtuesit.

Ai qe udhehoqi rezistencen shqiptare ndaj Italise fashiste ishte Majori Abaz Kupi.
Cetat e Hysni Lepenices ishin ato qe kane kryer luftime teper te ashpra ndaj fashisteve ne zonen e Vlores etj etj.

Figura e Ahmet Zogut u ridimensionua dhe parlamenti shqiptar e njohu si Kryetar legjitim te Shtetit Shqiptar.
Njeri prej bulevardeve kryesore ne Tirane u emerua "Zogu I" dhe pak nga pak po i njihen te gjitha meritat qe pati ai ne formimin e Shtetit te Ri Shqiptar.

Me kete nuk dua te them absolutisht qe ai ishte person Perfekt ne te gjitha drejtimet, por duke lexuar faktet e drejta, pa mashtrime gjithsecili nga ne eshte i lire qe te gjykoje dhe ti jape cdokujt meritat dhe te metat qe e kane karakterizuar.


Ne shume ambiente shqiptare dhe ne kete forum gjithashtu, prej vitesh jane bere debate te forta ne lidhje me ngjarjet e Luftes se Dyte Boterore dhe asaj qe ngjau ne Shqiperi. 

Eshte bere e qarte tashme se ne Shqiperi ka patur me te vertete Lufte Civile, pavaresisht se nuk eshte pranuar asnjehere me pare.

Eshte debatuar shume ne lidhje me Daten e Clirimit ku disa mendojne qe eshte 28 Nentori e disa te tjere 29-a.

Por ajo qe mua me ka shqetesuar gjithmone, nuk ka qene kjo gje, por ajo me thelbesorja, ndarja e shqiptareve sipas bindjeve politike duke mos bere nje gjykim te qete te situates dhe faktit me shqetesues.

Cilet jane Deshmoret e Kombit?

Qeveria Demokratike u mor teper me ceshtjen e Dates se Clirimit duke harruar ridimensionimin e figurave qe luftuan dhe dhane jeten per Kombin.

Dhe keta nuk ishin vetem Partizanet, por ka dhe shume shqiptare te tjere qe i perkisnin organizatave te tjera qe nuk drejtoheshin nga komunistet.

Une dikur ne forum kam pas thene qe: Nuk mund te shkoj tek Varrezat e Deshmoreve perderisa atje nuk jane varrosur te gjithe ata qe e meritojne dhe perderisa atje ka dhe shume persona qe nuk kane shkrepur nje pushke kundra te huajit, por kundra shqiptarit qe kishte bindje te kundert politike.

Ne ato varreza gjenden trupat e personave qe kane bere masakra ne popullsine shqiptare dhe qe nuk kane luftuar ndonjehere kundra pushtuesit.

Perse kjo gje?

Pikerisht nga ajo qe ndodhi dikur ne Shqiperi, ku fituesit e Luftes Civile shkruan Historine sipas deshires dhe interesit te tyre.

Le ti analizojme pak keto grupime:

Partizanet, te cilet ne pergjithesi ishin njerez te rinj, shume prej tyre adoleshente, te cilet u ngriten per te luftuar kundra pushtuesit fashist.
Shumica prej tyre nuk kishin bindje politike dhe as qe kuptonin ndonje gje nga politika. Lane shtepite, familjet, tokat, bagetite dhe u ngjiten malit.
Shume u vrane dhe padyshim qe kane nderin te jene ne Eliten e Kombit dhe meritojne Nderimin e te gjithe shqiptareve.

Nga ata dolen gjalle nga lufta, pati shume qe u persekutuan me pas, pasi nuk ishin dakort me menyren e drejtimit te shtetit. Shume prej tyre u rebeluan dhe folen dhe per kete u persekutuan dhe u vrane nga regjimi komunist.
Padyshim qe dhe keta duhet te konsiderohen si Deshmore te Kombit pavaresisht se shume prej tyre nuk kane as varr sot.

Gjithashtu pati dhe nje grup tjeter te cilet nuk u morren me luften, por me agjitacion e propagande dhe u angazhuan ne eleminimin e kundershtareve politike duke shkaktuar masakra te pashembullta ne popullsine civile te pambrojtur. Regjimi komunist keta i ka konsideruar si heronj, por mendoj qe keta nuk e kane nderin te quhen te tille.

Pervec Partizaneve, ishin dhe Ballistet dhe Legalistet. Ballistet ishin force me e organizuar ne fillim dhe krijuan cetat e para luftarake kundra pushtuesit. Abaz Kupi udhehoqi rezistencen shqiptare kundra pushtuesit italian, por dihet qe ishte e pamundur qe ti behej balle nje force aq te madhe ushtarake qe ishte nisur per te pushtuar mbare kontinentin.

Shume balliste jane vrare duke luftuar me pushtuesin megjithese shifrat ekzakte sot mungojne dhe merita iu mohua per gjysem shekulli.
I takon shtetit shqiptar qe tua njohe keto merita dhe ti nderoje si Deshmore te Kombit. Eshtrat e tyre e kane vendin ne Varrezat e Deshmoreve.

Gjithashtu dhe Legalistet kane meritat e tyre, megjithese keta ishin nje force politike me pak e organizuar dhe qe ne nje moment te vecante u bashkuan me Ballin.



Akuzat per Kolaboracioniste te Fashizmit.

Kjo eshte nje pike me vete qe kerkon shtjellim te vecante.
Ky ishte preteksti qe perdoren Komunistet per te filluan vellavrasjen ndermjet shqiptareve. 

Por ketu duhen sqaruar disa gjera.

Cilet mund te akuzohen per Kolaboracioniste dhe cfare demi i shkaktuan ata Kombit dhe Ceshtjes Kombetare. Gjithashtu duhet theksuar fakti qe ishin vetem disa individe qe te gjetur midis dy zjarresh vendosen qe te bashkoheshin me pushtuesin.

Balli Kombetar u themelua nga nacionaliste dhe u udhehoq nga parimet nacionaliste. Legaliteti i themelua nga perkrahes te Mbretit.
Partia Komuniste u themelua nga disa shqiptare nen udheheqjen e Jugosllaveve Dushan Mugoshes dhe Miladin Popovicit. Gjithashtu qe ne kohen e themelimit te saj dhe me vone, ajo parti pati shume ndikime nga Partia Komuniste Jugosllave dhe kjo gje padyshim qe nuk mund te pelqehej nga forcat nacionaliste shqiptare te cilet e shikonin jugosllavine si Armik qe kishte zaptuar tokat tone, na kishte vrare e persekutuar me dekada e shekuj.
Por dihet qe per komunistet nuk ekziston koncepti Komb dhe te gjithe jane Vellezer, pavaresisht nga perkatesia etnike apo rracore.

Megjithate rreziku eminent ishte fashizmi italian, keshtu qe te gjithe kreret e forcave politike u mblodhen ne Mukje per tu bashkuar ne NJE TE VETEM, PA DALLIME FEJE, KRAHINE APO IDEJE.

Ky ishte qellimi kryesor i asaj konference dhe u vendos qe te gjithe shqiptaret te Bashkoheshin per te Luftuar Pushtuesin dhe ne vazhdim per Bashkimin e Trojeve Etnike.

Ketu ndodhi dhe carja e madhe. Komunistet tradhtuan marreveshjen e arritur dhe filluan luften ndaj shqiptareve me bindje te ndryshme politike. Ata vendosen te bashkepunonin me komunistet jugosllave gje qe nuk u pranua absolutisht nga forcat nacionaliste.
Keta te fundit u gjeten midis dy zjarreve, nga njera ane komunistet dhe nga ana tjeter pushtuesit fashiste.

Disa prej tyre zgjodhen te bashkepunonin me fashizmin duke pare si rrezik me te madh per Shqiperine dhe Trojet Shqiptare Regjimin Komunist qe mund te instalohej ne rast se keta do te fitonin.
Dhe Koha pak a shume u dha te drejte.

Por problemi tani pas shume viteve nuk shtrohet tek merita e njeres apo tjetres pale ne lufte, por tek Ata qe Dhane Jeten ne Lufte per kete Komb.

Ne rast se do te menjanonim Kolaboracionistet atehere duhet filluan me pare nga Komunistet te cilet bashkepunuan me armikun tone shekullor, Serbine dhe Jugosllavine duke prere ne Bese Shqiptaret e Kosoves dhe te Trojeve te tjera, ashtu si nacionalistet e Shqiperise.
Pastaj mund te kalojme tek Kolaboracionistet e fashizmit qe sic e tregoi koha ishte relativisht e keqja me e vogel qe i ndodhi popullit tone.

Por po ti futemi kesaj gjeje, do te hapim me teper konflikte dhe plage, prandaj mendoj se eshte koha qe ato plage te mbyllen perfundimisht.

Duhet bere nje Rikoncilacion Kombetar ku te gjitheve ti njihen Meritat pavaresisht nga Rruga e Ndjekur.

Pra ne Varrezat e Deshmoreve duhet te gjendet eshtrat e te gjitheve, Partianeve, Ballisteve e te gjithe te tjereve qe dhane jeten ne Luftime.
Duhet te njihen meritat e luftetareve Kosovare me ne krye Shaban Palluzhen te cilet nuk e nderprene luften nga Jugosllaveve dhe u prene ne Bese nga vete Shqiptaret.

Dhe per te ardhur ne Kohet e Sotme. Duhet te njihen si Heronj te gjithe ata qe luftuan dhe u vrane ne Lufte ndaj Serbise dhe po vriten akoma sot e kesaj dite. Shqiptaret duhet te lene bindjet politike kur vjen puna tek Mirenjohja per Gjakun e Derdhur dhe ti rezervojne nje cope toke si nderim per ate gjak.


Duhet te permenden e te mos harrohen ata shqiptare nga Shqiperia qe dhane jeten ne Kosove dhe ata shqiptare te Kosoves qe luftuan dhe u vrane ne Shqiperi.

Pak shqiptare e njohin emrin e Indrit Cares dhe te djemve te tjere qe luftuan me trimeri.

Deshmoret Shqiptare kushdo qofshin duhet te nderohen. I takon shtetit shqiptar dhe shoqerise shqiptare qe te jape kontributin e saj ashtu si sikur kur te gjithe u mbodhen me parrullen:
"Pa dallime Feje, Krahine, Ideje".

----------


## Zarathustra.

Sa shume s'forcohesh o Redi. I vjen verdalle e verdalle synimit te ketij shkrimi per te mohuar luften e partizaneve por goja s'ta thote ate qe deshiron mendja se sigurisht s'ta mban nga e verteta. 

 Se pari lufte civile perjetoi e gjithe Europa ne ate kohe, qe nga Spanja, Franca, Polonia, Serbia, Greqia, Ukraina, Kroacia, por kudo kuislinget u varen mbas asaj lufte.

  Se dyti ushtria e Hoxhes u konfirmua si i vetmi formacion qe luftoi Gjermanet dhe Italianet ne ate lufte nga aleatet. Ne fakt anglezet iu luten Ballit dhe sidomos Kupit per te hedhur ndonje pushke kunder Gjermanit por pa sukses.

 Tani me lejo te te them se pse eshte kjo lufte lufta me e lavdishme, dhe domethenese per shqiptaret nder shekuj, dhe pse te renet e kesaj lufte kane nje rendesi te vecante.

 Sepse ishte kjo lufta me mbarekombetare, me e organizuar dhe me e emancipuar se te gjitha luftrat e popullit tone per 500 vjet te marra se bashku. Ishte lufta me integruese e shqiptareve si komb dhe me e njohura dhe e pershendetura nga e gjithe bota. 

Ishte ajo ushtria me moderne, ku gege e toske, myslimane ortodokse e katolike, meshkuj e femra aderuan ne te si kurre ndonjere duke i lene menjane pikerisht ato diferencat qe tere jeten na kane ngrene koken. Ne kishim 500 vjet qe kurre nuk luftonim bashke, qe kurre nuk kemi patur nje ushtri kombetare, qe kurre nuk ishim angazhuar realisht bashke per fatet e shqiperise.  Patriotizmi shqiptar kishte 500 vjet qe nuk i kalonte guret e mehalles, dhe rezistenca jone ishte teper krahinore.

 Ne kishim 500 vjet qe nuk njifnim master dhe qe e shikonim njeri tjetrin gjithe meri; e vetmja gje qe na bente bashke ishte mospranimi i autoritetit te huaj. kishim 500 vjet qe ne silleshim dhe funksiononim si fise, apo si klane seicili "O mete per vete".

 Ishte ajo lufte pra procesi me integrues i shqiptareve ne shtet e komb sovran dhe teper solid, bazat e te cilit u hodhen me formimin e Ushtrise Nacional-Clirimtare. Te renet e kesaj lufte kane pra rendesi te vecante jo vetem si deshmore por edhe nga rezultatet reale qe arriten.

 Ekzistenca e shqiperise pa nje lufte dhe ushtri te tille, mbas luftes se dyte boterore ishte pa dyshim teper e pasigurte. Sepse fatet e saj nuk i mbronte dot as ajo karakatine "ushtri" (sesa mire e organizuar ishte, lexo vet librin e Abaz Ermenjit) qe quhej Balli Kombetar, dhe as kacaket e Kupit.
 Ndoshta lavdia e asaj lufte vertet u fry dhe u ekzagjerua nga rregjimi komunist, ashtu sic u fry dhe u ekzagjerua heroizmi i cdo heroi tjeter kombetar qe Hoxha nderoi dhe respektoi pa rezerva. E ne fund te fundit kush eshte ai komb qe nuk e ben kete? Mos valle vertet kujton se ka Rambo apo Chuck Norris ne ushtrine amerikane qe te vetem marrin ne qafe batalione te tere Rusesh apo Vietnamezesh?? 

 Ja pra, qe te merresh me ekzagjerimin e heroizmit te heronjve te kombit tend eshte vet-injorance dhe vet-deshperim. Sepse sikur te gjithe shqiptaret te fillojne te kerkojne te verteten ne detaje kaq te rendomta sac e kerkon ti, historia e shqiperise do kthehej ne nje liber qesharak, dhe ne shoqerine shqiptare nuk mbaronte kurre konflikti dhe meria.

 Megjithate se fundi mos harro dicka teper te rendesishme. Vleresimi i kesaj lufte eshte pak i pavarur nga mendimi i shoqerise teper te paqendrueshme shqiptare sot. Renditja e shqiperise e bllokun fitues te aleateve, ndihmat e Anglise ndaj UNC, medaljet e heronjve te kesaj lufte qe Haxhi Lleshi me shoke mori vetem disa vite me pare (ndersa ne e denonim me vdekje) e bejne realitetin e ksaj lufte dhe vlerat e ketyre deshmoreve me te pavarur nga mendimet pasionanto-ekstremiste te rrymave te caktuara sot ne shoqerine shqiptare.

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Pergjigjja e dhene nga "leshatori" eshte shume e drejte dhe realiste . 

Kush luftoi gjate luftes te dyte boterore ne Shqiperi ? 

Luftoi shumica e popullsise shqiptare , te renditur ne radhet e partizaneve . Ata nuk ishin komuniste por partizane , nuk e kishin idene se c fare ishte komunizmi apo se cdo ndodhte me tej me Shqiperine , ata u bashkuan me partizanet sepse ishte e vetmja force qe luftonte hapur okupaturin e huaj dhe jo qe te sillnin ne Shqiperi diktaturen komuniste , ata kryen detyren qe cdo Shqiptar i vertete ka kryer dhe do kryej ne vite 
" Dhane jeten per liri " . Ne qofte se shkon qytet ne qytet ne SHqiperi ne varret e deshmoreve do te gjesh emrat e deshmoreve te vrare gjate luftes se dyte boterore dhe po qe se i mbledh do dalin 28 , 000 shqiptareve te vrare . Ky numur nuk diskutohet sepse jane 28 000 emra , 28 000 varre , 28 000 familje qe krenohen me bijte e tyre Sigurisht qe nuk jane vrare te gjithe ne lufte drejt per drejt , ka nga ata qe u pushkatuan sepse kishin vellezer partizane ose ata qe u masakruan sepse fshati i tyre ju beri rezistence gjermaneve por perseri ata mbeten deshmore te luftes , po te kujtoj ketu qe vetem brenda nje ore ne fshatin Borove te Kolonjes jane maskruar pothuajse 100 shqiptare . 
Po perse u bashkua e gjithe popullsia ose u vu ne ndihme te partizaneve , " sepse ishte e vetmja force qe luftoi hapur okupatorin " . Ballistet jo vetem qe nuk luftuan por nje pjese e tyre mbajten poste ne qeverine kukull qe formuan gjermanet ne Shqiperi dhe bashkpunuan me gjermanet . Theksoj ketu nje fakt shume te rendesishem "nje pjese " pavaresiht se Enveri me vone i quajti pa te drejte te gjithe ballistet tradhetare dhe i denoi . Nuk e di nqs ke degjuar ti po une do isha shume i interesuar te dija se ku dhe si luftuan ballistet dhe a u vra ndonje prej tyre ne lufte me gjermanet ................. .
Nuk dua te zgjatem shume ketu se ndoshta ky mesazh dhe do fshihet per arsye politike por kushdo qe e njef sa do pak historine reale ne ate kohe e ka te qarte qe ne qofte se partizanet nuk do te luftonin ne SHqiperi , Partizanet greke dhe jugosllave nuk do nguronin te marshonin ne SHqiperi nga jugu dhe veriu dhe ku forum sot do quhej " Forumi yugo-hellas " ( larg qofte )

----------


## Redi

Lexoni dhe nje here me kujdes ato qe kam shkruar, pasi me duket se nuk keni kuptuar gje.

Taulant ja cfare kam thene une per Partizanet :




> Partizanet, te cilet ne pergjithesi ishin njerez te rinj, shume prej tyre adoleshente, te cilet u ngriten per te luftuar kundra pushtuesit fashist.
> Shumica prej tyre nuk kishin bindje politike dhe as qe kuptonin ndonje gje nga politika. Lane shtepite, familjet, tokat, bagetite dhe u ngjiten malit.
> Shume u vrane dhe padyshim qe kane nderin te jene ne Eliten e Kombit dhe meritojne Nderimin e te gjithe shqiptareve.
> 
> Nga ata dolen gjalle nga lufta, pati shume qe u persekutuan me pas, pasi nuk ishin dakort me menyren e drejtimit te shtetit. Shume prej tyre u rebeluan dhe folen dhe per kete u persekutuan dhe u vrane nga regjimi komunist.
> Padyshim qe dhe keta duhet te konsiderohen si Deshmore te Kombit pavaresisht se shume prej tyre nuk kane as varr sot.


Lexo me kujdes perpara se te pergjigjesh.

Te tjerat me vone

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Redi mos u nxef , pergjigja ime ishte me shume nje koment i thjeshte , shprehje e medimeve time se sa nje pergjigje direkte ndaj teje .

----------


## Calvero

Tung,
Desha të jepja edhe unë mendimin tim se kush duhet të bëj pjesë tek dëshmorët e kombit.
Kriteri bazë i gjykimit të atyre që janë vrarë është se kundër kujt ata kanë luftuar. Pra nqs kanë dhënë jetën duke luftuar kundër pushtuesve italianë, gjermanë apo serbë ata duhet të jenë heronj dhe të nderohen nga mbarë kombi shqiptar pavarësisht prej bindjeve të tyre politike. Pra partizanët apo ballistët që janë vrarë duke luftuar kundër pushtuesve të huaj janë dëshmore. Gjithashtu dhe shqiptarët e Kosovës që kanë rënë duke luftuar kundra pushtuesit serb janë dhe duhen konsideruar si dëshmorë dhe si të tillë duhet të respektohet nga i gjithë populli shqiptar.
Lind pyetja se çfarë duhet të bëjmë me personat që janë vrarë gjatë luftës civile. Redi sygjeron që të konsiderohen si dëshmorë dhe ata që janë vrarë prej komunistave gjatë luftës apo më vonë qofshin këta partizanë apo ballistë. Unë do të thoja se qëndrimi i shtetit duhet të jetë asnjëanës ndaj tyre. Pra shteti nuk duhet të konsiderojë si dëshmorë as ata shqiptarë që janë vrarë prej komunistave as ata që janë vrarë prej ballistave. Por as nuk duhet t'i konsiderojë si tradhëtarë siç i konsideronte rregjimi komunist ata që ishin vrarë prej tyre. Secila palë në varësi të bindjeve të saja politike mund të respektojë të rënët e vet.
Mirë dëshmorët i gjetëm kush janë tradhëtarët tani ?
Ata që bashkpunuan me pushtuesin janë padyshim tradhëtarë. Shumica e tyre ishin ballistë dhe nacionalistë. Ata bënin pjesë edhe në qeveritë kukulla që u formuan nga pushtuesit italianë dhe gjermanë. Komunistët nuk kanë bërë asnjë herë pjesë në një qeveri kukull. 
Nuk jam dakort me Redin kur thotë: "Pastaj mund të kalojmë tek kolaboracionistët e fashizmit që siç e tregoi koha ishte relativisht e keqja më e vogël që i ndodhi popullit tone." Ky bashkëpunim neve na kushtoi shumë shtrenjt. Greqia dhe sot e kësaj dite mban në fuqi ligjin e luftës me ne sepse ishte qeveria shqiptare kukull e mbështetur nga Italia ajo që i shpalli luftë asaj. Po ashtu ajo preteksoi bashkpunimin e çamëve me gjermanët për të justifikuar masakrat ndaj tyre. Të njejtin pretekst përdorën dhe serbët pas lufte ndaj kosovarëve. Zgjedhja e këtyre bashkpuntorëve nuk ishte intelegjente. Kësaj i thonë për inat të sime vjerre shkoj e flej me millonanë. Për të luftuar kundra ideologjisë komuniste kishte një rugë tjetër ajo e kooperimit me rregjime demokratike siç ishin SHBA dhe Britania e Madhe.
Edhe komunistët siç thotë Redi bashkpunuan me armiqtë tanë të urryer serbë. Por sado  utopistë dhe syleshë që ishin ata nuk i lejuan ndonjëherë trupat serbe apo greke të hynin në Shqipëri.  

Përshëndetje 
Calvero

----------


## Redi

Leshator, e keqja eshte se kur nuk mundesh te dalesh dot mbi mentalitetin dhe "bias-in" tend fillon dhe gjykon te tjeret.

Taulant dhe te tjeret

Kur lexoni nje shkrim te dikujt, keni parasysh qe atje nuk mund te thuhen te gjitha sa mendohen, por shume gjera nenkuptohen perndryshe do te duheshin me mijera faqe.

Padyshim qe Lufta kundra Gjermanise ka vlerat e veta te pamohueshme dhe gjaku i atyre qe rane ne ate lufte duhet te nderohet dhe respektohet nga te gjitha.

Ata Deshmoret dhe Heronj ishin persona qe vune nje qellim teper madhor mbi jeten e tyre dhe nje Cope Toke ne Varrezat e Deshmoreve eshte shume pak per ti Nderuar ata.

Ceshtja nuk shtrohet se duhen nderuar apo jo Ata Deshmore, por per ti dhene te gjitheve te drejten e Barabarte per te qene te tille.
NUk jane vetem Partizanet ata qe luftuan dhe u vrane, por dhe shume te tjere dhe duhet te lexoni historine e rishkruar per te gjykuar me drejt e per te dale mbi Tregimet dhe Perrallat e gjysherve.


Megjithate, eshte fakt qe ajo Lufte u ekzagjerua jashte mase dhe u perdor si pretekst per te Justifikuar Pushtetin e Mevonshem qe u instalua ne Shqiperi.

C'hyjne Komunistet ketu do te thonit ju?

Ishin pikerisht ata qe me paturpesine me te madhe, Instrumentalizuan Gjakun dhe Luften e bere per qellimet e tyre Politike.

Ata Partizane qe iu ngjiten Malit, nuk shkuan te Luftonin e te Vriteshin per te Instaluar Rregjimin me te Eger Diktatorial ne Europe.

Nuk luftuan qe te hapnin Spacin apo Burrelin dhe te shikonin se si Shqiptari vret e Persekuton Shqiptarin.

Ata nuk luftuan qe Diktaturen fashiste te te Huajit, ta Zevendesonin me ata Komuniste te Shqiptarit.

Ata nuk luftuan qe te shikonin Pasardhesit e tyre te bredhin rrugeve te Botes te papare e varfer.


Keshtu pra, Ata u bene Instrumenta ne duart e Komunisteve te cilet i perdoren per qellimet e tyre.

Ballistet dhe Nacionalistet nuk i besuan dogmave komuniste per ngritjen e nje Qeverie dhe Shteti Demokratik Popullor pas Lufte.

Qellimi i tyre ka qene arritja e Bashkimit Kombetar, pasi asnjehere ata nuk e kane pare Shqiperine te Kufizuar perbrenda kufijve ekzistues.

Dihej qe ajo Lufte heret e vone do te mbaronte dhe forcat politike po perpiqeshin qe te fitonin terren dhe te mendonin se cili do te ishte sistemi qeverises pas lufte.

Shqiperia nuk u clirua si pasoje e Luftes Partizane dhe kushdo qe e beson kete fakt eshte teper naiv dhe i indoktrinuar.
Ne sado lufte qe te benim, ishim teper te pafuqishem per ti bere Balle Gjermanise, e cila nga ana e saj e perdori Shqiperine si vend per tu ruajtur nga ndonje zbarkim i mundshem i aleateve.

Gjermanet u terhoqen nga Shqiperia per te shkuar drejt Berlinit pasi aleatet po avanconin dhe natyrisht qe shqiptaret perfituan nga ky fakt.

Por Gjermani qendroi ne Shqiperi pak me teper se 1 vit (shtator 1943- Nentor 1944) dhe Jugu u clirua shume shpejt. Pra u pa qe ai pushtim nuk e kishte jeten te gjate dhe Komunistet perfituan per te marre kontrollin e situates.

Shqiptaret qe iu bashkangjiten asaj lufte, sic te thashe dhe me siper as ja kishin haberin se cfare do te behej me vone, dhe as qe merrnin vesh nga politika. 
Por ata nuk luftuan qe te vendosnin Diktaturen ne Shqiperi.

Gazeta Shqiptare keto dite ka publikuar shkrime ne lidhje me figuren e Beqir Ballukut. Eshte teper e dhimshme kur lexon ato shkrime dhe vëren hipokrizine e teskajshme.

Beqir Balluku duhet te persekutohej vete qe te merrte vesh se cfare kishte gatuar ai ne Shqiperi.
Ku ishte ai dhe te tjeret kur Koleget e Vete Gjenerale u persektuan dhe u vrane nga Rregjimi? Natyrisht qe ai ndihmoi vete ne kete ceshtje.

Shume Gjenerale dhe Usharake qe bene Luften u vrane e u Persekutuan dhe kjo ishte nje tjeter Instrumentalizim qe iu be atyre dhe Kontributit qe ata dhane ne ate Lufte.


Ku jane ata tani? Atyre ashtu si shume Ballisteve dhe nacionalisteve nuk i njihen meritat qe kane ne ate Lufte dhe gjithashtu nuk njihen si Deshmore te Kombit.

Ketu eshte dhe pika ime. Pra nje grup komunistesh perdoren nje popull te tere per qellimet  dhe idealet e tyre politike duke shkelur mbi ndjenjat dhe aspiratat e vete shqiptareve si popull, kudo qe ndodheshin.



Keshtu pra, Historia e Shqiperise nuk eshte vetem librat "Yje te Pashuar", por shume me teper.

Sa per vlerat individuale te secilit, koha do ti provoje me mire. 

Haxhi Lleshi mund te konsiderohet Hero i Popullit, por shume shpejt emri dhe vepra e tij do te fshihen nga Kujtesa e Shqiptareve. Do te kujtohen vetem ata qe kontribuan me te vertete per nje Shqiperi te Lire e te Pavarur.



Duhet te lini mentalitetet tuaja kur vjen puna per te dhene nje gjykim te drejte e te paanshem.


Une nje gjysh e kam patur Partizan. Ai la shtepi e katandi dhe shkoi te luftonte deri ne Mal te Zi.
Gjyshi tjeter ka shpetuar per mrekulli nga pushkatimi i gjermaneve, por kjo nuk me ben qe ti shoh gjerat sipas interesit tim personal apo mentalitetit qe kane trasheguar me dhune  shqiptaret.
Per fat te mire, jam brez i ri dhe nuk arrita te indoktrrinohesha nga perrallat e sistemit dhe gjithashtu nuk m'u be kurre ajo propagande ne familje etj, qe mund t'ju jete bere juve.

----------


## Zarathustra.

Redi

 Lufta e Dyte boterore eshte perpjekje dhe heroizem i vecante per ne pasi sic te thashe eshte lufta me perparimtare, me progresiste, me emancipuese, me mbarekombetare si dhe me me arritje ne aspektin e shtet dhe komb-formimit.

Gjysherit tane luftuan nen ideologjine komuniste, do ti s'do ti. komunistet ishin organizatoret, liderat dhe shpirti i asaj ushtrie, qe u vajti atyre nga pas me kaq besnikeri, dhe qe edhe sot e kesaj dite nuk i kane mohuar. Prandaj mos genje veten kot, kur kerkon ta ndashe ate lufte nga komunistet, se do jete po aq qesharake sa une te ndaj levizjen demokratike te dhjetorit nga PD. 

Por ne fakt gjysherit tane nuk luftuan dhe sakrifikuan per nje fund te tille si ai i komunizmit. Megjithate pra ata e pranuan ne mase kete ideologji (ashtu sic beri gjysma e botes) si edhe sistemin  e Hoxhes, qe i vleresoi pa fund si ata ashtu edhe cdo patriot tjeter te kombit shqiptar, ashtu sic vleresoi dhe ngriti lart punen djersen dhe sakrificen e tyre te pasluftes. 
 Falimentuan, pa dyshim, por e nuk synuan kurre ate. Mos harrojme ama se sot ne jemi 10 here me te falimentuar se ata ne cdo fushe. 

  Hoxha nuk i manipuloj aspak deshmoret e asaj lufte. Hoxha nuk synoi kurre ti linte ata dhe kombin e tij ne mjerim. Cdo pushtet ne kete bote vjen dhe ngre lart pikerisht ato vlera qe ai perfaqeson.  Pushteti komunist ishte pushteti i partizaneve te UNC, dhe eshte vetem normale qe vlera baze e tyre te ishte kjo lufte dhe sakrifice. Mos harro se pas 92 "Heronjte e demokracise" u bene prone e PD, por ama demokracine ata e kerkuan ne emer te popullit shqiptar jo vetem te PD. 

 Shqiptari ka vrare e ka persekutuar shqiptarin tere kohen, e bile vet sistemi i Zogut ishte i tille, keshtu qe per shqiptaret kjo lloj intolerance nuk ishte e papare. 

 Shume i bukur qellimi per bashkim kombetar i ballisteve, por a s'me thua si do ta realizonin ata kete, duke u kthyer ne pararoje e xhandarit te huaj per te vrare sa me shume shqiptare??

 Asnje komb ne Europe nuk u clirua si pasoje e luftes partizane, vec Rusise. As Hoxha nuk ka pretenduar ndonjehere se UNC mundi Gjermanine, por vetem qe i rezistoje dhe e luftoje ate dhe sistemin nazist.

 Sa per ate pretendimis se shqiperia ishte thjesht 'depo" per gjermanet, une do te pyesja pse atehere ndermori dy operacione teper intensive Gjermani ne Shqiperi, ku ne seicilin angazhoi mbi 45 mije trupa, pa llogaritur ketu forcat e Ballit? 
 Sigurisht qe komunistet do perfitonin per te marre kontrollin e situates mbas lufte, se edhe e meritonin kete. Po pse ti ckujton se Balli nuk u perpoq te bente te njejten gje kur u kthye ne lavire te Gjermanit?

 Qe te mos ia fusim "kodra mbas bregut" te lutem na rendit ca nga ato "ndjenjat" dhe aspiratat e shqiptareve qe komunistet i shkelen me kembe? 

 Por me lejo mua te te them se fundi se per cfare nuk luftuan partizanet. Ata nuk luftuan qe nje dite niperit dhe mbesat e tyre qe sot perfaqesojne brezin me hic e me kot ne historine e shqiperise  te bejna gallate me ate vetmohim dhe sakrifice te paster qe ata i dhane atij kombi. Qe ti mohojne atyre cdo merite,dhe simbol te asaj sakrifice qe nga lapidaret dhe varrezat e shkaterruara apo te boshatisura nga eshtrat e deri tek dita e clirimit, as luftuan ata qe te mundohen ti kthejne ne qesharake duke i numeruar numrin e "vertete" te gjermaneve te vrare apo te shokeve te rene, qe ti denojne Heronjte si Haxhi Lleshi, me vdekje, apo ti cvarrosin dhe poshterojne ne menyren me te peshtire dhe joburrerore komandantin e asaj ushtrie ne te cilen ata aderuan. Ata nuk luftuan as qe nje dite ish-kuislingu dhe kolaboracionisti te vare ne qafe medaljen "Hero i demokracise".

 Te urojme te jemi gjalle, dhe te gjithe te shikojme se kush do ngele ne histori. Nje hero si Haxhi Lleshi (tashme i njohur boterisht per kontributine tij ne ate lufte), te persekutuarit e Spacit, apo kontrabandistet e tipit Hajdari. 


 Shqiperi e lire dhe e pavarur?? Di ti te kete qene shqiperia e lire dhe e pavarur ndonjehere me shume se cka qene nen rregjimin e Hoxhes?? Apo valle mos di se kush e ka mbrojtur lirine dhe panvaresine e shqiperise me mire se ai rregjim? (po flasim per lirine e shqiperise jo te individit shqiptar).

----------


## pelin

Interesant shkrimi , po meqe ,sic thua dhe vete 'jo te gjitha mund te thuhen ,disa duhen nenkuptuar' ,pra nisur thjesht nga meraku se mund te te kuptoj jo drejt , a mund t'i sqarosh pak me tej theniet e tua te meposhtme :

 " Abaz Kupi udhehoqi rezistencen shqiptare kundra pushtuesit italian, por dihet qe ishte e pamundur qe ti behej balle nje force aq te madhe ushtarake qe ishte nisur per te pushtuar mbare kontinentin."

   _ e ke fjalen per diten e pare te luftes apo per gjithe periudhen ( prill '39 - shtator '43)?
   _ po greket si i bene balle me sukses kesaj fuqie kontinentale?


gjithashtu dhe :

    "Pastaj mund te kalojme tek Kolaboracionistet e fashizmit qe sic e tregoi koha ishte relativisht e keqja me e vogel qe i ndodhi popullit tone."

    _ ku i klasifikon ti Redi kolaboracionistet e kuislinget e fashizmit, ne Heronjte e kombit apo tradhetaret e kombit ? mendon se historia e fashizmit ne Shqiperi duhet rigjykuar?

   Falemnderit qe me perpara ,por kur te kesh kohe. Eshte thjesht nje kuriozitet.

----------


## Calvero

Redi,
Jam dakort me ty kur thua që  përveç komunistëve dhe partizanëve kishte dhe persona të tjerë që derdhën gjakun e tyre duke luftuar kundra pushtuesve. Si të tillë ata persona duhet të konsiderohen heronj dhe të respektohen nga mbarë populli shqiptar pa dallim bindjeje politike. Këtë gjë e kam theksuar dhe në shkrimin e parë.
Partizanët sigurisht nuk ishin të gjithë komunistë të bindur. Por ama pothuajse të gjithë ishin simpatizantë të ideve komuniste. Ti ndër të tjera thua: "Ata partizanë që iu ngjitën malit, nuk shkuan të luftonin e të vriteshin për të instaluar rregjimin me te egër diktatorial në Europe". Kuptohet që po qe se komunistët i parashtronin gjërat kështu që në fillim asnjë nuk do t'i vinte pas. Por ata nuk folën asnjëherë për anën tjetër të medaljes. Ata propaganduan vetëm të mirat që do t'i sillte rregjimi i tyre Shqipërisë dhe shqiparëve. Dhe shumica e popullsisë i shkoj pas me dëshirë dhe me besim të plotë. Ata që u futën në rradhët e UNÇ i besonin komunistëve dhe shpresonin që ardhmja e tyre do të ishte më e mirë me ardhjen në fuqi të komunistëve. Sepse përndryshe do të futeshin në rradhët e Ballit. Në Shqipërinë e asaj kohe kishte shumë pak persona që e njihnin realitetit e regjimit të vetëm komunist ekzistues atij të BS. Kjo në saj të paditurisë dhe injorancës së madhe të popullit shqiptar.        
Unë në këtë rast nuk ia hedh fajin komunistëve. Unë ia hedh fajin naivitetit dhe injorancës së paparë të pjesës më të madhe të popullit shqiptar që u gënjye nga komunistët. Kjo gjë nuk ndodhi në Europën perëndimore ku megjithë influencën e komunistëve dhe prestigjit që ata fituan mbas luftës nuk aritën të bënin për vete shumicën e popullsisë. Në Shqipëri rregjimi komunist u vendos nga vetë shqiptarët dhe nuk pati presione nga forcat pushtuese sovjetike siç pati në vendet e tjera të Europës lindore  
Një përgjegjësi të madhe kanë gjithashtu dhe forcat nacionaliste dhe balliste që nuk ditën të bënin për vete popullin. Ata nuk arritën të sqaronin se çfarë ishte ideologjia komuniste dhe kush ishin rreziqet e saj, nuk arritën të dalin me një program të qartë për të ardhmen e Shqipërisë. Një gabim tjetër i paparë i nacionalistëve ishte dhe bashkpunimi i disa prej tyre me pushtuesit. Gabim jo vetëm ideologjik (sepse ideologjia naziste nuk ndryshon shumë nga ajo komuniste) por dhe praktik. Ky bashkpunim i shërbeu jashtë mase propagandës komuniste për të diskredituar kundërshtarët e tyre politikë në të ardhmen. Forcat nacionaliste u treguan krejtësisht të paafta për të drejtuar luftën kundër pushtuesve dhe për të marë pushtetin pas lufte dhe për këtë nuk ia ka fajin njeri.  Prandaj nuk kanë pse të qahen sot dhe t'ia hedhin fajin komunistëve. Kritikën duhet t'a fillojnë nga vetja në rradhë të parë ata dhe i gjithë populli shqiptar.  

Përshëndetje
Calvero

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Nuk diskutohet fakti qe vete partizanet nuk mund ta clironin dot Shqiperine por kjo nuk do te thote qe ata s duhej te luftonin , sepse asnjehere nuk ka qene ne zakon te Shqiptarit te mos ndrihet dhe te mbroje trojet e veta si te mundet . Une perseri po pres te degjoj per nje beteje te nacionalisteve kunder gjermaneve ose per disa te vrare balliste ne lufte kunder gjermaneve , sepse ata qe di une u vrane ne lufte me partizanet gjate operacionit te dimrit ose kryen aktet herioke te djegjes te shtepive partizane kur brenda kishte gra dhe kalamaj . 
Si do qofte nqs ushtria nacional clirimtare nuk do ekzistonte , nqs populli nuk do ishte organizuar dhe mobilizuar fizikisht dhe moralisht ne lufte serbet dhe greket nuk do ta kishin te veshtire te hynin ne Shqiperi ashtu si ben disa here pas clirimit por u sprapsen nga forcat e ushtrise Shqiptare . 
Se si shkuan ngjarjet me pas eshte ceshtje komplet tjeter , sepse gjysherit tane nuk luftuan qe Enveri t ju merrte token dhe pasurine qe kishin vene me mund por thjesht lutuan qe te shporrnin nazismin nga Shqiperia dhe nga Evropa.

----------


## Leonard

Nuk e lexova te gjithe paragrafin pasi ishte i gjate, por lexova disa pika kryesore, edhe pyetjet qe ti ben jane me te drejte. Eshte e vertete se neve qe jemi rritur nen diktaturen komuniste, e kemi te veshtire te shikojme faktet e reja persa i perket deshmoreve te rene gjate luftes se 2të boterore. Familja ime ka qene e persekutuar per dekada, edhe nje nder paraardhesit e mi qe u pushkatua nga rregjimi ne 45-sën sot ka bustin ne Shkoder. Me kujtohen historite a gjyshit tim, persa I perket partizaneve the pushtuesve. Me thoshte se gjermanet nuk e pushtuan kurre shqiperine, pse? Sepse shqiperia sic dihet, nuk kishte gezuar pamvaresine per nje kohe te gjate qe ti mjaftonte te vinte ligje, apo rend apo te kishte nj ushtri te rregullt. E verteta eshte se Zogu u mundua ti bente keto gjera por lufta e dyte erdhi aq shpejt sa nuk i dha kohe te mjaftueshme. Gjermanet e perdoren Shqiperine vetem si kalim, sidomos ne terheqje, por ama ata nuk shkatteruan apo gjeten ndonje perballim nga shqipetaret. Ata kishin informatore, te cilet u tregonin se ku kishte komunista, apo grupe komuniste, edhe ushtria shkonte dhe i eliminonte. Partizanet fshiheshin ne male, edhe pasi terhiqej ushtria Gjermane, ata dilnin si clirimtare, te cilet ne fakt nuk ishin. Ajo ishte nje organizim i perpiluar nga kreret komuniste shqiptare qe te rrmbenin pushtetin pasi ushtria gjermane te ishte larguar nga shqiperia komplet. Edhe ia arriten qellimit. Lufta nacianl çlirimtare eshte nje genjeshter a plote. Per shembull Qemal Stafa. Te gjithe e dime se ai u vra nga Enveri, por jo sepse ai ishte kundra Enverit. Ai ishte nje komunist I flaket me teper sesa Enveri, por ama kishte nje avantazh ndaj Enverit, sepse ishte me I zgjuar, kishte me shume shkolle, edhe ishte me i pelqyer nga komunistat. Gjyshi me tregonts se per sa kohe gjermanet ndenjen ne veri te shqiperise, as edhe nje kember partizani nuk u pa. Tregonte se gjermanet masakruan shume partizane, por nje pjese e tyre ishin edhe nga Jugosllavia. Ata nuk kishin te benin me shqiperine, kishin probleme me te medha(kapitullimin for example), pra ata nuk e pushtuan shqiperine, vetem e perdoren si rruge kalimtare. Pra, nga kush u çliruam neve? Deshmoret e vertete jane ata qe rane gjate kohes se komunizmit, ata qe dhane jeten per lirine qe shqiperia gezon sot, ata qe I dime e i njohim se kush jane. Historia e shqiperise nuk duhet te fillioje aty ku e percaktuan komunistet para 50 vitesh, por aty ku i takon. Ne fakt, periudha e luftes se dyte duhet te zhduket pothuaj nga historia persa i perket gjenjshtrave komuniste, e te shkruhet ashtu siç i takon.

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Postimi i mesiperm deshmon faktin , verteton ose forcon idene qe ballistet nuk luftuan kurre kunder gjermaneve , madje disa prej tyre i ndihmuan dhe bashkpunuan me ata . 
Gjermanet nuk e pushtuan SHqiperine ??????? kur nje ushtri e huaj kalon neper nje vend sovran dhe ngre bazat e saj ushtarake kjo quhet "Pushtim" , sipas teje as Turku nuk e pushtoj ndonjere Shqiperine ata thjesht donin te kalonin per ne Evrope , ose Italia thjesht deshte te kalonte ne Greqi ..... . 
Duhet zhdukur historia e luftes se dyte boterore ??????? Duhet mohuar Mujo Ulqinaku me shoke ??? duhen mohuar me mijare te pafajshem qe u vrane dhe masakruan nga gjermanet dhe bashkpunuesit e tyre ??????? Une nuk e kuptoj kete llogjike , po deshmoret nuk harrohen dhe turpi nuk haet me buke gjithashtu .

----------


## Leonard

cfare kam shkruar une. Shkrimi yt, i ngjan nje shkrimi qe vetem nje person qe i ka mbyllur syte e nuk do te shohe mund ta shkruaj, ose I ke ngrene lakrat e komunistave me kohe edhe tani nuk do shikosh te verteten. Ku jane statistikat e mijerave te pafajshem qe u vrane nga gjermanet? Kush nga bashkeluftetaret e Mujo Ulqinakut ka treguar historine e vertete? Une vetem di per mujon ato qe u shkruan nga Enver Hoxha. Pra vetem genjeshtra. Nuk e mohoj se ai ka ekzistuar, por ti duhet te maresh parasysh se partia cdo gje qe e ka shkruar ia ka shtuar ose hequr pjese te historise sipas deshires. Ndersa persa I perket luftes me Turqine, ajo ishte ndryshe nga lufta a dyte boterore. Nuk do futem ne detale, por ti duhet ta dish vete. Shiko vetem nje gje ti: çfare pasojash pati pushtimi gjerman, e çfare pasojash pati pushtimi Turk. Besoj se s'eshte e veshtire ta kuptosh tani. Nuk i mohoj ata qe jane vrare per lirine e shqiperise, por ama nuk do u jap kurre kredit komunistëve. Asnje prej tyre nuk jane vrare per qellime patriotike ose çlirimtare, perkundrazi ata u vrane per qellime personale djallezore te cilat me ne fund ia arriten ti permbushnin, e mbanin me force pre 5 dekada.

----------


## Zarathustra.

Lakrat e komunisteve??

A mos valle historia e anti-komunisteve sot eshte me e sakte apo e vertete?
 Ke degjuar ndonjehere per masakren e Boroves ku 107 civile u masakruan nga Gjermanet? Po per ate te 4 shkurtit 44 ku 81 qytetare te Tiranes u vrane naten nga gjermanet dhe xhandaret e tyre shqiptare? Po per Bule Naipin, Persefoni Kokedhimen a ke degjuar ndonjehere? Po per dy operacione masive gjermane ate te dimrit dhe te qershorit? Po per 480 shqiptare, rober lufte qe u masakruan ne kampin e perqendrimit te Prishtines ne 44? A ke degjuar ndonjehere sa here u dogj nga Gjermanet Kuci, Kurveleshi, Permeti, Libohova, Peza e sa e sa zona te tjera ne jug te vendit?   

Jo or trim se nuk jane genjeshtra. Ajo lufte dhe ato sakrifica u ekzagjeruan sigurisht nga komunistet, ashtu sic ben cdo komb per luften dhe sakrificen e vet. A mos valle heroizmat e Rambos te duken te verteta zotrote?

  Nje gje duhet ta mesosh ama. Ti nuk ke as potencialin dhe as kapacitetin ti japesh apo ti heqesh kredit kurkujt. Gjysherit tane qe bene ate lufte, do ti s'do ti ishin komuniste, dhe ata prape ngelen gjysherit tane qe luftuan dhe sakrifikuan me shume se cdo brez tjeter per ate komb. 
 Une nuk kam nevoje per respektin tend qe te percaktoj vlerat apo nderin e tyre. Besoj se e dini se juve nuk iu pyeti kush kur Haxhi Lleshit iu dorezua medalja e heroit te L2B nga komuniteti nderkombetar, edhe pse ju po e denonit me vdekje. E as per faktin nese Gjermani e pushtoi shqiperine apo jo askush nuk ua merr doren ju. Sepse aleatet i hidhnin arme e municione ushtrise se komunistave, Radio Bari e aleateve bente propagande pro-tyre, dhe avionet bombardues te aleateve koordinonin dhe bombardonin pozicionet Gjermane per llogari te komunisteve. 

Mendimi yt per luften i dashur sido qe te jete eshte teper piciruk. Nqs ka nje gje ne shekullin e kaluar qe mund te krenohemi ne sot eshte pikerisht ajo lufte, ajo sakrifice e vetmohim. Ne e harruam per ca kohe se u morrem me viktimat e Hoxhes. Dhe sic e shikon u kthyem ne nje shoqeri te orientuar nga viktimizimi. E kur te gjitha shoqerite kerkojne te ngrene lart e ti zmadhojne sa te mundin vlerat qe shpalosen gjate asaj lufte, ne per ti bere qejfin viktimave luajme rolin e budallait naiv dhe duam qe si e si ti mohojme edhe ato pak vlera absolute qe kishim ne ate kohe. Heronjve ua mohojme herozimin se keshtu kenaqen viktimat. Jo s'shin 28 mije por ishin 22 mije, apo 16 mije te vrare, keto jane temat e peshtira qe kerkojme te debatojme ne sot.

Zoteri, nqs ti sot mohon gjakun dhe sakrificen e gjysherve te mi, ty as mos te te shkoje neper mend te kerkosh respektin tim per vuajtet apo mjerimin e te tuve. Por mos harro se jeni ju viktimat e djeshme ata qe kerkoni integrim, emancipim dhe njohjen e persekutimit nga ne pasardhesit e atyre qe luftuan ate lufte.

Mua me vjen keq qe ju nuk keni se per cfare te jeni krenare ne ate periudhe por mua nuk me bezdis ky fakt, dhe as e shof luften e gjysherve te mi si nje reference qe kerkon te nxjerr ne pah mosaktivizimin apo mefshtesine e te tuve.

Dhe qe ju te vini ne dyshim vlerat e asaj lufte duhet me pare te keni konsoliduar qarte pozitat e favorshme nga te cilat ju flisni per ate periudhe. Besoj se ato nuk ekzistojne, sepse ju bashkpunuat me ushtrite e huaj, por une nuk shkoj te germoj per kete fakt, ta ekzagjeroj sa te mundem e tua ve ne dukje per tiu zhvleresuar te shkuaren. Keshtu pra nese eshte dikush qe duhet te flase le te jete ai qe u perpoq ta beje ate lufte me mire, e jo ata qe u kthyen ne pararoje te xhandarit te huaj.

----------


## R2T

Une mendoj se Deshmore duhet te quhen te gjitha ata qe dhane jeten per interesa dhe ideale kombetare, gjate nje konflikti te armatosur me nje force pushtuese. Ketu perfshihen si partizanet dhe Ballistet (megjithese nuk kam shume simpati per ta) dhe trupat e divizionit te 21-te SS. 

Ndersa Hero, duhet te quhen te gjithe ata qe dhane jeten per nje ideal me interes kombetar, gjate nje periudhe paqeje. Ne kete rrang mund te futim Heronje e Shkodres te '90s, ose Azem Hajdari (mgjithese dhe per te nuk kam shume simpati)

----------


## Redi

> _Postuar më parë nga pelin_ 
> *Interesant shkrimi , po meqe ,sic thua dhe vete 'jo te gjitha mund te thuhen ,disa duhen nenkuptuar' ,pra nisur thjesht nga meraku se mund te te kuptoj jo drejt , a mund t'i sqarosh pak me tej theniet e tua te meposhtme :
> 
>  " Abaz Kupi udhehoqi rezistencen shqiptare kundra pushtuesit italian, por dihet qe ishte e pamundur qe ti behej balle nje force aq te madhe ushtarake qe ishte nisur per te pushtuar mbare kontinentin."
> 
>    _ e ke fjalen per diten e pare te luftes apo per gjithe periudhen ( prill '39 - shtator '43)?
>    _ po greket si i bene balle me sukses kesaj fuqie kontinentale?
> 
> 
> ...



Pelin, te kerkoj ndjese per vonesen ne pergjigje.

Tani do te mundohem te te shpjegoj mendimet e mia.


Po te bejme krahasime midis Shqiperise dhe vendeve te tjera atehere do te arrime ne nje konkluzion tjeter qe besoj se shume nga ju nuk e pelqeni.

Fashizmit i hapi dyert gati e gjithe Europa Perendimore me perjashtim te Anglise dhe nuk e lufuan.

Kancelari Austriak pas bisedimit me Hitlerin do te deklaronte: "Po i hapin kufijme me Gjermanine per te mos derdhur gjak te pafajshem dhe per te ruajtur kulturen e traditen tone".

Franca, Holanda, Belgjika etj etj etj as qe morren mundimin te luftonin nje fuqi te tille.

Pse??

Sepse ishin te ndergjegjshem qe do te ishte e kote.

As Shqiptaret nuk e luftuar ne kuptimin e vertete te Luftes dhe mos ki iluzione per kete. Perrallat mbeten te tilla dhe shpeshhere kalojne ne Legjenda, por realiteti mbetet gjithmone NJE.

Ishin Komunistet qe e bene si dicka te madhe dhe e perdoren si pretekst per te justifikuar Genocidin mbi popullsise shqiptare dhe per te justifikuar eleminimin e Kundershtareve Politike.

Shko shiko datat e formimit te Brigadave dhe kur u shtua se tepermi numri i partizaneve. Pikerisht atehere kur Gjermani u terhoq nga Jugu ne drejtim te Veriut pasi aleatet po kercenonin Berlinin.

U mor vesh qe heret a vone lufta do te perfundonte dhe problemi ishte se kush do te qeveriste me vone.

Megjithate ceshtja ime nuk ishte kjo, por dicka tjeter qe e kam shpjeguar ne postet e tjera ne kete teme.

Ne rast se do te ndjekim llogjiken tende qe duhet te Denohen Kolaboracionistet sepse bashkepunuan me Armikun, une mund te te them qe Armiku yne shekullor ka qene Serbia dhe jo Gjermania.

Ata na kane vrare e masakruar per shekuj me rradhe dhe cdo bashkepunim me ta mua me duket i pajustifikueshem.

Tani ishte Mugosha, Popovic dhe jugosllavet ne pergjithesi qe mbeshteten Enverin te zinte kreun e Partise Komuniste dhe te merrte pushtetin dhe bene c'eshte e mundur per instalimin e Regjimit Komunist ne Shqiperi.



Ne postin ne vazhdim do te kesh dicka me shume ne lidhje me ideollogjine dhe prakticitetin e kesaj lufte.

----------


## Redi

PO shkruaj ne nje post tjeter per te mos ngaterruar ceshtjet dhe mendimet dhe gjithashtu nuk dua te hap teme tjeter diskutimi.



* Perse Luftuan Partizanet*

A mund te me jepni nje pergjigje?

Pergjigja ime eshte qe ata luftuan per LIRI.

Ok, deri ketu. 
Pra ne i ndajme Partizanet e mire dhe Ballistet e keqinj, pasi te paret luftuan per LIRI ndersa te dytet per cfare lufuan??? Per ROBERI????



Pelin dhe te tjeret, kini parasys dicka.



Kur behet nje lufte ndaj te huajit, arsyeja kryesore eshte qe te fitohet LIRIA qe i Huaji ta ka marre.

Po pra, TE FITOHET LIRIA.

Cfare LIRIE i dhane Popullit Shqiptar Partizanet? (po Permend Partizanet pasi shume nga ju akoma keni mentalitetin Komunist ku kerkoni ti ndani shqiptaret ne te mire dhe ne te keqinj dhe me Partizane ju simbolizoni Komunistet).


Dhe nje here? Cfare lirie i dhane Partizanet Popullit Shqiptar?

Te dhane Lirine e Fjales?
Te dhane Lirine e Mendimit?
Te Dhane Lirine e Besimit?
Te dhane Lirine dhe te drejten e Prones Private?
Te Dhane te Drejten e Levizjen se Lire?
Te Dhane Dinjitetin si Komb?


Absolutisht asgje nga keto.

Komunistet (dhe jo Partizanet sic mundoheni ju ti bashkoni keto dy terma), i moren Shqiptareve te Drejtat dhe Lirite me Elementare qe mund te kete nje Qenie Humane.


Pelin dhe te tjeret!!!!


Perse Shoqeria Boterore eshte e ndare ne Berthama (nucleo) Familjare, e pastaj me gjere, administrative, Shteterore, Kombetare.

Perse Ekzistojne Shtetet dhe Kombet?

Sepse nje Shqiptar nuk mund te kete Te Drejtat dhe Lirite qe ka Italiani ne Itali dhe anasjelltas. NJe Gjerman nuk ka te njejtat te Drejta dhe Liri qe ka Holandezi ne Holande e anasjelltas etj me rradhe.
Pra qendron ne nucleon e vete per arsye se kjo Nucleo (Familje, Qytet, Shtet, Komb etj) i jep atij te Drejta dhe Liri me te Medha se c'mund ti jape dhe ti njohe nje Shtet tjeter.

Prandaj dhe nje Popull, cilido qofte ai, ngrihet ne Lufte nga nje Ushtrie te Huaj. Pikerisht sepse kjo Ushtri e Huaj do ti heqe atij disa nga te Drejtat dhe Lirite qe ka.


Po ne Shqiperi? Per cfare e Luftuan Shqiptaret pushtuesin? Cfare Lirie do ti merrte ai qe nuk ja Morem ne Vetvetes?????

Nacionalistet e kuptuan qe Komunizmi ishte e keqja me e madhe qe mund ti ndodhte Shqiperise, prandaj nuk e pranuan dhe koha u dha te drejte. Natyrisht ishin me te medhenj ne moshe dhe me te shkolluar se pjesa tjeter e popullsise, prandaj dhe dinin me teper. Nuk ishin adoleshente si im-gjysh e te tjere qe ja futen marshimit deri ne Mal te Zi, e per cfare? Per te Burgosur nje Popull te tere.

E kthyem Shqiperine ne nje burg prej 28000 km katror. Vrame e grime njeri-tjetrin dhe tani mundohemi te tregojme se cilet ishin te miret e cilet te keqinjte.

Te jete per te akuzur ka boll material dhe argumenta llogjike per te vene gishtin mbi kedo, por puna eshte qe duhet ti leme keto gjera.


Duhet te behet Riconciliacioni Kombetar dhe te gjithe te njihen dhe te vleresohen me te njejten monedhe.

Deri kur ne  Varrezat e Deshmoreve te Kombit do te mungojne eshtrat e nacionalisteve, te ballisteve, te partizaneve te deklasuar dhe te gjithe atyre qe menduan per te miren e ketij populli, pavaresisht nga rruga qe ndoqen, nuk do te arrihet ajo prehje qe te gjithe ne duam.


Shendet

----------


## Emigranti

Kjo teme nuk ben gje tjeter veçse tregon qe akoma disa Shqiptare ne vend te trurit kane akoma lesh komunistesh dhe 
cartoon-at qe shfaqi Enver Perversi i marrin per filma Hollivudi.
Kush nuk e kupton se Komunizmi ne Shqiperi ishte zezona me e madhe historike, bile edhe me keq se pushtimi turk, italian e gjerman bashke eshte nen influencen e drogave tip formash edukimi.
Une nuk e di per pushtuesin turk, por a e di ti qe permend Bule Naipin e Persefoni Kokedhimen (me duket se eshte nga fisi i atij Kokedhimes se Ri) se Enver Trim Komunist Filozofi ka vrare me shume shqiptare se Gjemanet? As edhe nje vend i Europes Lindore nuk katandisi si Shqiperia. Edhe nje tjeter qe thote ketu do ti s'do ti gjysherit tane ishin komuniste i ka hyp kalit mbrapsht.
Po te them (e kane thene edhe te tjere ketu), as Enveri vete nuk ia kishte idene e komunizmit, po ishte aq bir bushtre sa ia thithi menja qe ne ate rruge diç dilte dhe i doli. Sa per kete bravo i qofte hales, sa per komunizmin, vetem Tosi i Thanasit desh mesoi per pak ndonje gje, pastaj u ngaterrua rruges edhe ai ke vellimi i katert, edhe e kuptoi qe i del me mire pa komunizem.
Ata gjysherit qe quan komuniste ti me do dhe s'do, ose ishin ca katunare qe shkuan mas berihajt dhe u kujtuan qe e kishin mrena kur i tufezuan, por masnej ishte pak vone, ose ishin ca intelektualuce (e majta luksoze quhet kjo sot, po qe se ta ka zone veshi) gjysem gay e gjysem poete, qe kushedi e morren vesh perpara se ta hashin po s'dilshin dot nga vallja keshtuqe u bene pjestare ne gostite me gjak qe shtronte Xhaxhi, derisa u erdhi rradha nji e nga nji per te qene vete mishi i gostise.

Nejse, nuk po e zgjas, po Zoti ua pastrofte trunin se ini edhe te rij mer çuna se e shof qe flisni per gjyshat, jo per baballaret. (Ça ka qene babi, noi drejtor ke llullat apo ke Kombinati Çeliku i Partise). Hajt, shnet!

Mos u lodhni kot me u pergjigj, se s'kam per tu marre mo me ksi marrish!

----------


## Zarathustra.

Komunizmi ne shqiperi per 50 vjet vrau rreth 5000 shqiptare, dmth rreth 100-120 individe ne vit. Ketu futen edhe ata qe luftuan kunder ushtrise se Hoxhes krah per krah me Italianet dhe Gjermanet dhe qe perbejne rreth 50% te shifres se mesiperme. Kolaboracionistet pra qe mbas luftes u varen ne cdo vend te botes.
Historikisht nuk ka periudhe ne Shqiperi ku jane humbur me pak jete shqiptaresh se gjate pushtetit te Hoxhes. Ne shqiperi gjate 92-97 vetem police u vrane mesatarisht 30 ne vit, kurse nga intoleranca dhe konflikti politik humben jeten 2500 shqiptare. Ketu nuk po llogaris viktimat e krimit, dhe kanunit qe ne kohen e Hoxhes nuk ekzistonin si fenomene. 

Shqiptaret per 5 vjet, edhe pse tashme shume here me te edukuar, unisuar dhe stabilizuar si komb degjeneruan ne nje lufte civile dhe shkaterrim total si ekonomik edhe social qe nuk eshte pare ndonjehere ne historine e atij kombi. 
 Me te gjitha keto une dua te dal ne konkluzionin se askush nuk na garanton ne se mbas 44 shqiptaret shume here me injorante, te percare dhe te paorganizuar, nuk do degjeneronin ne nje lufte civile dhe destabilitet te brendshem, askush nuk na garanton ne se pa nje dore te hekurt si ajo e Hoxhes ata do ishin ne gjendje te themelonin shtet te disiplinuar dhe funksional, qe do siguronte stabilitetin e brendshem dhe do ti bente balle psh sulmeve greke te 49. 

 Por cfare te ben me shume pershtypje eshte anakronizmi i te menduarit totalisht jashte cdo konteksi te kohes. 

Te dhane Lirine e Fjales?
Te dhane Lirine e Mendimit?
Te Dhane Lirine e Besimit?
Te dhane Lirine dhe te drejten e Prones Private?
Te Dhane te Drejten e Levizjen se Lire?

 Keto jane degla e budallalleqe, llafe te bukura pa asnje lloj vlere per kohen dhe kushtet qe funksiononte shoqeria shqiptare.
*Kush valle ne kete bote te ka thene ty se keto ishin perparesite e kohes per Shqiperine??*  


 Ne ne 44 ishim nje komb qe i perngjanim fiseve apo klaneve mesjetare, te percare ne cdo aspekt. Qe nga 1912 shqiperia kishte perjetuar te pakten 4 levizje separatiste ca pro-greke, ca pro-serbe, ca-pro-turke. Qe nga kongresi i Lushnjes e deri ne 1924 u nderruan plot 9 qeveri nga konflikti i brendshem. Qe prej 1912 ne shqiperi kishin shkelur mbi 7-8 ushtri te huaja qe benin cte donin ne mungese te nje ushtrie mbarekombetare apo te nje kombi apo shteti shqiptar, ne perpak sa nuk u shqyem mes fqinjeve ne 1919, etj etj.

 Ne keto kushte detyrat historike per shqiptaret nuk ishte respektimi i lirise se fjales, se besimit se levizjes, e gomarlleqe te tilla, por organizmi ne komb e ne shtet, sovran e te pavarur, krijimi i nje identiteti qe do ti qendronte sulmeve shoviniste te fqinjeve, si dhe stabiliteti dhe eliminimi i konflikteve te brendshme. Vet Ahmet Zogu arritjet e tij shtet dhe komb formuese ia detyroi pikerisht eleminimit te disa prej ketyre te drejtave dhe asgjesimit te opozistes se kohes; por sepse ai nuk i eleminoi ato totalisht shteti i tij ishte teper i dobet, dhe i paqendrueshem. 

 Fitorja e Hoxhe ishte domosdoshmeri per kohen. Dhe ja pse.
Eleminimi i levizjes Frontit Nacional clirimtar do sillte triumfimin e kolaboracionisteve ne shqiperi si dhe renditjen e shqiperise ne krahun e humbur te luftes. Ne te njejten kohe, ushtrite tashme fituese te Titos dhe komunisteve Greke do kishin cdo perparesi per te arritur synimet e tyre ne shqiperi. A jane keto dengla?

Historikisht jo. Ne fund te luftes se pare boterore, shqiperia edhe pse neutrale, u nda de fakto dhe de-jure dhe ishte vetem fati yne i mire qe na mbeshteti amerika qe nuk u copetuam mes Greqise dhe Serbise. Ne 1944 kryecetniku Draza Mihajlovic takohej me nacionalistet Grek ne Sarajeve, dhe planifikonin takimin e ushtrive te tyre ne lumin Shkumbin. Ishte vetem atehere kur brigadat e Hoshes arriten Bosnjen jugore qe ata e kuptuan se kjo ishte nje ender e parealizueshme. Ne keto kushte te mendoje se nje ndarje e dyte nuk do ndodhte, do te thoshte te lozje kumar me fatet e kombit. Me tej kjo u vertetua fare mire gjate sulmeve Greke ne 1949, sulme keto qe as Balli dhe asnje formacion tjeter nacionalist nuk ishte kapacitetin dhe potencialin ti bente balle.  Pra vizioni i nacionalisteve per shqiperine e madhe nen sqetullen naziste, ishte shume here me anti-kombetar se ai i komunisteve nen sqetullen e internacionales.

 SHqiptaret pra e luftuan pushtuesin per vetqeverisje qe do themelonte identitetin e tyre, i cili percaktohet vetem atehere kur ata ishin te afte per te formuar komb dhe shtet sovran e te pavarur si ai i pas-45. Ndryshe tezat e hedhura nga armiqte e shqiperise se "Shqiptaret jane popullsi barbare,e paafte per tu vetqeverisur" do ti jepnin atyre dore te lire per te nderhyre. Kombet dhe shtetet ne bote kane ekzistuar edhe nen mungesen e plote te lirive dhe te drejtave te njeriut. Ne fakt te gjitha shtetet jane themeluar dhe konsoliduar nga despote apo diktatore shume here me katile se Hoxha. Liri dhe te drejta nuk kishin psh komunistet ne amerike, (sot kane), as qytetaret me ngjyre atje, apo liberalet. Pra ishte koha ku keto liri apo te drejta ishin te dores se dyte krahasuar me nevojat organizative, shtet dhe komb formuese te kombeve si shqiperia. Ne ate kohe keto liri e te drejte do perbenin ne thelb, nje pakt vetvrasje.

 Ja pra, duke e perseritur duhet te pohoj se ata deshmore dhe ajo lufte solli arritjet me te larta shtet dhe komb formuese per shqiptaret. Lirite dhe te drejtat jane koncepte relative, teper te ndryshueshem dhe pa lidhje me nevojat e kohes. Detyren historike ajo lufte e kreu me se miri dhe me rezultatet me optimale te mundshme, dhe ajo perpjekje nuk eshte aspak pergjegjese per politiken jo-fleksibel qe Hoxha ndoqi me pas. Gabimi i tij madhor ishte se pikerisht nuk diti te njohe ndryshimin qe i imponoi koha.

----------

